# Puppymill lady...picture?



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.zwire.com/site/classifieds.cfm?...eyword1=maltese


This is the puppymill lady that I have been fighting for years. The picture she has featured I'm sure belongs to someone else as I know I have seen it on a "legitimate" Maltese site. If anyone recognizes it please let us know. She sells puppies at 6 weeks several times a year and drives us nuts







.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

That is shocking that she does that!!! No wonder it drives you nuts















What she needs is for people to hound her till she is too embarrassed to continue to sell the puppies!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

My Baby's Mom, I DO hound her all the time. We have sent her mail, called her and even put a "counter" ad in our paper saying not to buy a toy breed before 12 weeks. She is a bad person!!!!!!








The picture tho, I know I have seen before and would love to catch her on if it's not hers.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> My Baby's Mom, I DO hound her all the time. We have sent her mail, called her and even put a "counter" ad in our paper saying not to buy a toy breed before 12 weeks. She is a bad person!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In your state what is the law on selling puppies? Here in Florida you are not legally allowed to sell puppies before they are 8 weeks! Why don't you check if you have a law on age and call the authorities on her?


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I can't believe that anyone would buy a puppy at 6 weeks. Even larger breeds are supposed to be 8 weeks before being sold. Sad, very sad. And, yes, that picture looks familiar to me also but I can't place it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sadly people like that are very difficult to stop because greed always prevails, but if she is doing something illegal and her dogs are not cared for and housed properly and an inspection finds her guilty of animal cruelty that is the only way she may be stopped.
These people make me very angry too














I am sorry I don't recognize the puppy, but I am sure it's not one of hers, puppy mill dogs rarely look that good


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Mia's Mom, been there, done that!!!! Even went some "rounds" with Animal Control in her city. Had her investigated, talked to our Congressman. Noooooooo luck. Saw a Pup that she sold in our town and it had no teeth!!!!!!! Makes me sick. 
Keep thinking folks and looking for the picture. Gotta do something!!!!!!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

How so very sadddddddddd


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Terrible!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

> Mia's Mom, been there, done that!!!! Even went some "rounds" with Animal Control in her city. Had her investigated, talked to our Congressman. Noooooooo luck. Saw a Pup that she sold in our town and it had no teeth!!!!!!! Makes me sick.
> Keep thinking folks and looking for the picture. Gotta do something!!!!!![/B]


oh my goodness! that's horrible!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I really admire you for trying so hard to stop this awful lady!!! I really think it is disgusting what she is doing







. I bet those pups bearly weigh a pound at six weeks







. I know snoop weighed under 2 pounds at 14 weeks when I got him. She must be stopped that woman!!! I hope someone will recognize the picture!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

6 weeks! Hard to believe anyone would sell Malt puppies at 6 wks. Not a nice lady.

That picture looks like a painting to me. I haven't seen it before. The other pictures she has are real, but don't look familiar.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> http://www.zwire.com/site/classifieds.cfm?...eyword1=maltese
> 
> 
> This is the puppymill lady that I have been fighting for years. The picture she has featured I'm sure belongs to someone else as I know I have seen it on a "legitimate" Maltese site. If anyone recognizes it please let us know. She sells puppies at 6 weeks several times a year and drives us nuts
> ...


I can't see the photo...would like to! I'm glad you're doing what you're doing. My Cam was a puppymill dog and I did not know the full story behind puppymills and I wish I had.......


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

That is a photograph of a painting. I have seen the painting before, but I can't think of where.

horrible woman-- but the buyers are just as much to blame. 6 weeks and no teeth?!?! Anyone with half a brain can check out a book from a library and know that 6 weeks is too early. There is no excuse. 

Good for you for working to shut her down and educate the general public.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> That is a photograph of a painting. I have seen the painting before, but I can't think of where.
> 
> horrible woman-- but the buyers are just as much to blame. 6 weeks and no teeth?!?! Anyone with half a brain can check out a book from a library and know that 6 weeks is too early. There is no excuse.
> 
> Good for you for working to shut her down and educate the general public.[/B]










I believe you are right, Actually it looks like there is a camera glare


----------



## Petal (Apr 11, 2007)

Do you know what State this person is from?


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know if she is actually from this state but the Newspaper is published in Northern Michigan.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

She is in Fountain OR Walhalla Michigan. She has TWO homes maybe 3. She won't let anyone see the parent dogs!!!! She brings pups to one house where you meet her. I have a big file on her and can't do anything about it.
In a older post I told how the Animal Control tried to inspect and were met with a gun. Did rescue another dog living in a car. This is a bad area known for dog finghts and you can just imagine. Now the AC people that I talked to ( and told me about her and how they wanted to close her down ) won't say anything and one person said " I now have one of her dogs"!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good grief.


----------



## MImaltGirl (Mar 26, 2007)

Did anyone notice that if you click on the link to the listing that there's ANOTHER listing for SEVEN week old Maltese puppies right below it????

Could this be the same lady? Or are there multiple bad "breeders" in the Traverse City area? It just seems odd that there are two listings that are pretty similar in description in the same paper. Maybe the extra $100 in cost for the 7 week old is because she had to keep it an extra week!!









At any rate, it certainly is more upsetting to see something like this when its only a few hours from where you live! OBVIOUSLY some people just have no conscience!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Second ad is different person, different area. I called them, no answer and they haven't called me back!!!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> Now the AC people that I talked to ( and told me about her and how they wanted to close her down ) won't say anything and one person said " I now have one of her dogs"!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]
























Shocking and disgusting!!!!


----------

